# Verschiedene Datentypen senden



## Friedhelm (14. Mrz 2011)

Netzwerkverbindungen sind kein Problem und auch das Streaming nicht.

Jedoch würde ich gerne mal was anderes probieren. Nämlich anstatt Bytes, komplette Datentypen übertragen: String, int, float, double, ... oder auch BufferedImage.

Hat das jemand schon mal versucht?

Ich würde damit gerne so arbeiten, dass 2 Apps übers Netz sich so verhalten wie nur 1 App. Also die Funktionen der jeweils anderen App nutzen kann.


----------



## Marco13 (14. Mrz 2011)

Das erste Stichwort wäre da "RMI", aber einige Sachen an RMI sind IMHO nicht so schön ... sowas wie root1.de - Software Engineering könnte da eine Alternative sein. Ganz allgemein kann man Objekte Serialisieren Discover the secrets of the Java Serialization API , damit hat man doch wieder alles als bytes.


----------



## Gast2 (14. Mrz 2011)

> Jedoch würde ich gerne mal was anderes probieren. Nämlich anstatt Bytes, komplette Datentypen übertragen: String, int, float, double, ... oder auch BufferedImage.


das Netzwerk kann nur Bits (bzw. Bytes) ... also einfach alles nach Bytes konvertieren - auf der anderen Seite wieder zurück ... bei Zeichenketten darauf aufpassen das Du auf beiden Seiten das gleiche Encoding verwendest



> Ich würde damit gerne so arbeiten, dass 2 Apps übers Netz sich so verhalten wie nur 1 App. Also die Funktionen der jeweils anderen App nutzen kann.


da sollte das Internet eine Menge an Frameworks liefern


----------



## Kr0e (14. Mrz 2011)

Serialisierung mit Java würde ich aber dennoch nicht empfehlen, da es ansich unnötig ist. Du sparst höchstens Zeit bei der Prorgammierung aber verschwendest dafür ne Menge Ressourcen. nimm DataOutputStream/DataInputStream und bastel dir dann was eigenes kleines. Java braucht viel Speicher un viel Zeit für die Serialisierung, da z.B. Reflection eine entscheide Rolle spielt dabei und daher natürlich schon im Prinzip unnötige CPU Zeit  verschwendet wird.

Ich rede allerdings auch nur von Bereichen, wo es auf Leistung ankommt. Für ein Chatprogramm oder so reicht das aber vollkommen aus. Im Gegensatz dazu wäre eine Dateiübertragung mit byte[] arrays, die erst serialisiert werden müssen, ziemlich umständlich. 

Ich würde SIMON empfehlen. Ich glaub, damit kann man auch Dateien übertragen ohne dabei speziell Serialisierung einzusetzen. Schaus dir einfach mal an 

Ansonsten wie bereits gesagt RMI.

Gruß,

Chris


----------



## Friedhelm (14. Mrz 2011)

Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Von allem etwas. Danke!


----------

